# E3-1225V2 vs i5-3570 ?



## Igorius (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi,

*Intel Xeon E3-1225V2* or *Intel Core i5-3570*?

For gaming.

Mainboard MSI B75A-G43.

The winner is... ?




http://www.cpu-world.com/Compare/411/Intel_Core_i5_i5-3570_vs_Intel_Xeon_E3-1225_v2.html


----------



## drdeathx (Jan 2, 2013)

Purpose?


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 2, 2013)

Igorius said:


> Hi,
> 
> *Intel Xeon E3-1225V2* or *Intel Core i5-3570*?
> 
> ...


Tough call...200 Mhz more, or 2MB of cache more.


But, I bet that board doesn't support that CPU...and then I checked the QVL list. Now I am curious myself. 



drdeathx said:


> Purpose?



Read the OP?


----------



## Igorius (Jan 2, 2013)

http://www.msi.com/product/mb/B75A-G43.html#/?div=CPUSupport


----------



## drdeathx (Jan 2, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Tough call...200 Mhz more, or 2MB of cache more.
> 
> 
> But, I bet that board doesn't support that CPU...and then I checked the QVL list. Now I am curious myself.
> ...


Winner? No benchmarks LOL


----------



## Igorius (Jan 2, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> Winner? No benchmarks LOL



And that's why I'm asking you


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 2, 2013)

I had a friend suggest a chip like that to me, then doing some research, the Xeon chips have many less PCI-E lanes or something.  So I would say go for the 3570.


----------



## drdeathx (Jan 2, 2013)

Igorius said:


> And that's why I'm asking you



LOL..

3570K. I thought you were making a statement with the link...


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 2, 2013)

Id say the Xeon personally,they always seem to be better binned chips. Of course im not sure about overclocking if you plan to do that


----------



## Igorius (Jan 2, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> 3570K.





AthlonX2 said:


> Of course im not sure about overclocking if you plan to do that



but... MSI B75A-G43


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 3, 2013)

Igorius said:


> but... MSI B75A-G43





Business-class board = no OC.


----------



## Igorius (Jan 3, 2013)

So should I buy MSI Z77A-G43?






Igorius said:


> *Intel Xeon E3-1225V2* or *Intel Core i5-3570*?
> 
> The winner is... ?


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 3, 2013)

Igorius said:


> So should I buy MSI Z77A-G43?



Only if it has added features you want. It will NOT enable any OC'ing above what the B75 board does, really, since your choice of chips are ones that do not have unlocked multipliers.


----------



## Igorius (Jan 6, 2013)

Ok, I'll be buy the *MSI Z77A-G43* and the *I5 Ivy Bridge* because it's more efficient than this Xeon.
I'm going to OC this i5-3570 (example like http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2438206).





http://www.pcgameshardware.de/CPU-Hardware-154106/Tests/Xeon-E3-1230-v2-im-Test-907778/
I've not found another reviews.


----------

